
Introducing Typesafe Console - LiveTheDream
http://blog.typesafe.com/introducing-typesafe-console
======
LiveTheDream
You can see a live demo here: <http://console-demo.typesafe.com/>

------
mrspeaker
For some tech details, this is an Akka actor monitoring dashboard, powered by
a Play 2.0 app that interacts with the Akka Atmos system.

The front end is all CoffeeScript and Canvas and uses Server-Sent Events
(falling back to comet) to talk to the server.

One the server-side we're making heavy use of Play 2.0's Iteratees
<https://github.com/playframework/Play20/wiki/Iteratees> to control the data
streams.

------
gmosx
Looks fantastic and really compliments the amazing Typesafe Stack. Great job!

